

Steps to be taken to incorporate a new company in India - known
http://mca.gov.in/Ministry/steps.html

======
shabda
Actual steps I followed to incorporate.

1\. Pay a Chartered Accountant INR 25K(~500USD). SIgn some papers. 2\. Wait a
week for papers to arrive 3\. Receive papers of incorporation.

~~~
SingAlong
Well ya, That's easy to say if you are working, but 25k is a pretty huge
amount in India for youngsters.

Since we are talking about software startups here and making it possible to
start easy and quick, it might be better to save money by doing it on your own
(just take a ride in the morning to trouble the officers there everyother day,
until they get fed up and get your work done). By this time, you can also
prototype the product/service you are developing. Sometime(3-4yrs) back I did
find a guy who advertised on paper that he would do it for 3k(around $75). I
don't remember the company type though.

And he also did mention that a lot of it would actually go to officers under
the table to speed up the process(=normal time) or else it would be dragged a
lot. I heard it's called "paper weight" in India. If it's somewhere around
3k/$75 to get it done by a pro at this stuff, it's way cheap and time saving
than doing it yourself.

P.S: I also did have this idea of incorporating a dummy corp in Delaware(US)
or Nevada. Thought that would work out cheaper.

~~~
frosty
well he paid a little bit on higher side. its normally less than 10k (i paid
round 8k). Let me know in case you need contact who can do in India area.

in case you want a simple partnership then it can be done for 1k-2k but it has
full liability

------
olliesaunders
I don't know much about this area, what's notable about this?

~~~
startupdude
This explains the stupid bureaucracy in India. Doing a startup walking to the
illiterate/barbarian government office is such a pain in the ass in India. To
do complete all the formulates might take at least a month if you are
foreigner then its endless.

~~~
jacquesm
Hah, well if that's illiterate/barbarian then I'm mightily impressed by the
'barbarians'. Digital signatures, web based corporate registration. A lot of
'civilized' countries could take an example or two from that.

A month is absolutely nothing.

------
GeneralMaximus
How does this procedure compare to similar procedures in other parts of the
world? Better? Worse?

~~~
lucumo
About the same to The Netherlands.

We just visited the Chamber of Commerce to start a partnership. The person
taking our registration just asked us a bunch of questions. (Names, SSN,
address, etc., limitations to executive powers of the directors, name of the
company, type of work done by the company, etc.) We showed him our passport,
we paid about 100 euros and we were outside in an hour.

Bonus was that our Chamber of Commerce was conducting an experiment with the
tax service where registering at the CoC would also give our data to the tax
service. We got our tax number and papers by mail, instead of having to visit
the tax service and filling out forms etc. there.

~~~
evannyx
Do you have any idea what are the conditions for foreign students (non-EU) to
start a company in the Netherlands? I'm very much interested in launching my
own startup here but everybody I ask gives me a conflicting answer.

~~~
lucumo
Hmmm... Not really. I suppose your permit for staying
here("verblijfsvergunning") should allow you to work. Maybe they have a
different category for starting companies.

If you want to know for sure, you should contact the Chamber of Commerce:
<http://kvk.nl/> That's where you should register your company, so they
probably know this (or know who can tell you).

~~~
evannyx
Thanks for the tip! I'll contact them.

------
tomjen2
Well it is cheaper than Denmark. If you want the company to assume liability
they have to have at least 160000kr - which is something like $32000. Not all
of it has to be in cash, but there has to be enough to pay taxes of any income
including the initial founds.

Now if you are prepared to assume the liability yourself it gets a lot
cheaper, but at that point why start a company.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
If it is anything like in Sweden, you start a company even with the full
liability (sole trader/enskild firma) because it has tax advantages. It then
cost about USD 145 and was dead simple.

~~~
tomjen2
Sure tax gets much simpler that way, but given that I can start a company in
the UK for a pound, it feels foolish to do it in Denmark (could also be that I
love London more than Denmark).

